# Dutch pop/rock of the 60s and 70s



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

This one is not by a Dutch singer but it's in Dutch. You can hear
the beauty of the language, which makes this pop music so special.






Marion Maerz - Bij het afscheid geen tranen (Nur beim Abschied nicht weinen)('67)





Rita Deneve De allereerste keer


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Ik ken je beter, Peter - Iris Zegveld


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

One of my favourite 70s bands from the Netherlands: Earth and Fire. Prog rock albums, but also hit singles (many reaching the top10 in NL). One of their best:


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Iris Zegveld & Short '66 - De Sleutelring


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

*Some may be Belguim singing in Dutch, I also like German*

I have a lot of German pop from the 60s and 70s that has this sweet quality to it that kind of transcends the ages, and of course in French with the YeYe movement there. It's amazing how multilingual some of the singers were, you can see they have singles in four languages, like France Gall.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

This one is perhaps the Holy Grail of Dutch pop for me, but it's not online:

Brigitte and the Firestrings - Een droom ( A dream) ( Holland ) 1964


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Dutch pop of the 70s?









End of thread, surely? :devil:


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Hocus Pocus ................


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Teach In


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Dutch pop of the 70s?
> 
> View attachment 81940
> 
> ...


:lol:
He's still going strong as far as I recall


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Owing to all the likes these videos are getting, I see you're not convinced yet. :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Zangeres zonder naam- Mexico.
Singer without a name = Mexico

According to my dad (Englishman), the worst sung ever made in Dutch


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Not going to click play then, lol :lol:


----------

